# Brazil,the wonderful land



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

Curitiba


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

Salvador


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

Manaus


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

Brasilia


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

^^^^

I luv this pic! Amazing!


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

São Paulo



















*pictures aren't mine


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

Porto Alegre


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

kewl pics dude:cheers:
but why only one pic each post?


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Amazing country!:drool:





provinciano said:


> São Paulo



Is the Museum of Portuguese Language in São Paulo?


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

^^yes,it's the museum of portuguese language and a subway station


----------

